# Gates Belt



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Anybody else use this belt? quick story...

had a bunch of 4wheelers, including a brute and vforce
had a kid
sold my toys
now i just got a new brute (again)

Back in the day i kept burning oems and daycos 

well i work at an auto parts store and got to thinkin gates HAS to offer something in their power transmission line. So i got some numbers and did some cross ref'ing and found a Gates trailrunner for a snowmobile. I love this belt, just wondering if anybody else is running it?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

not that i know of but you should post that part number. people always looking for a new belt to try out.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Carquest/gates # is PL30069 for the Brute they also offer other models


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

just called the local store and they priced it at 125$ next day


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dang. that rules that out. xtx to your door is 90.
and i know how it's been working so far - great!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

If I can remember right , a guy i work with said he used a snowmobile belt on his . said was a heck of a belt ,when it got wet it didnt slip as much as the regular ones ,


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea its $125, but worth every penny to keep the power getting to the ground, just sayin

-------------

Ill say this, they are so popular here I had to up my in-store stock, and get my warehouse to stock more


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

We had a guy in the shop that swore up and down his stock kawi belt squeaked. I didnt hear anything but he wanted a carlile belt. I put it on and hes happy with it. I think they are like 50 bucks or so. I've always used stock kawi belts and never had any probs. I blew up the belt on my vforce. It had a lot of hard life in mud runs and stuff and i just replaced it with a new kawi belt. My brute has over 300 hrs with the stock belt and doesnt squeak or slip at all. I think it all comes down to how much you want to spend. Belts are so **** high! But clutch kits will make your belt last longer so you got to put that in consideration too.


----------

